
Ramsey County, MN invites citizens to watch for crime on the Web - johns
http://www.startribune.com/local/east/99908239.html
======
teilo
Is this how block monitors will work in our Aldous Huxley future? Turn reality
into reality TV, and make it a game to call in the crime?

------
SecretAgentMan
hmmm - I think in a way it is good that the authorities have to prioritize
which offenses to concentrate on. I forsee this as having a bunch of 'church
ladies' glued to the cameras reporting every little j-walk and hit off a
pinchie.

